# how to hook wireless to wired router?



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

Good Day,

Here's my set up so far: Cox Broadband, Surf Modem, Gizmo for Sunrocket PC phone, then Linksys (BEFSR41) 4 port wired router that I'm using for my home network. I have 2 desktops and a notebook attached to it, so I have one port open and everything is up and running. 

Now my roommate wants to add a new wireless Acer notebook which came with a Netgear (WGR614) wireless router. 

Can someone one plz explain in *semi-laypersons terms how to incorporate the wireless into this system? Or possibly point me towards the necessary books or articles. 

Thanks ever so.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Plug the netgear into a computer by itself. Loginto it, you should have login details etc.
Look for LAN IP Setup on the left, untick Use Router as DHCP Server and press apply.
Next go to setup: wireless settings and set up your network name and security options.
Then under Maintenance click set password and change it.

Once you've done all this, plug it into your linksys using EITHER straight cable or crossover. Connect wirelessly and it should get an IP address from the linksys and should connect to the internet. The ethernet ports on it can also be used as you would use the linksys ones.

I have the same router set up like this connected to another router with a connection, it does work because i'm connected to it!


----------



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

For future reference: Does it matter or is there pros and cons to which router goes first in the set up? 

(Jackdw tysm your info is a lifesave!) 

Ciao


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

The only pros and cons will be in the routers themselves. If one has a feature such as dynamicDNS or something, that will need to be the one that connects. If you just use it to connect and surf, it doesn't matter but I'd keep your linksys there connected seeing it already is.

If you need to forward ports, you only need to on the router with the connection. When it reachers the second router it will already have the local IP address so the router can just forward it like a switch.

Glad I helped, I have the same router so I thought I may as well post what I did.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## jwarren4u (Mar 5, 2006)

If you just need the 3 wired ports, doen't the free wireles router have a 4 port hub built in already, if so just remove the wired router entirely


----------



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

It's been a few days since I could get back to setting up the wireless part of my notebook. Now I have a couple of 'new' question about using the wireless router instead of the wired router:

Jwarren suggested using the wireless router instead of the wired... My first question is: Can a wireless router be used for both wired and wireless connections? 

I've had problems loading the wireless software into the notebook. It will open, but I can't do the "setup." Instead it keeps saying, "A firewall or popup was blocking it." I've turned off everything I could think of, but to no avail. (To make sure it wasn't the disc I loaded it into another notebook, so it does work.) Any suggestions on how to solve this problem?

Also, does the wireless router software "have" to be loaded into the computer that is going to be wireless or will any computer on the "network" do? 

Thank you for your time and acknowledge.

windowsxp
avg grisoft
adware
spybot
Unistalled Norton


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Can a wireless router be used for both wired and wireless connections? 
Most, in fact, nearly all wireless routers have both wireless and at least 4 ethernet ports. If your router has both, yes you certainly can.

Windows Xp should have built in wireless drivers and all you use is the network connections to find a connect to a wireless network. I find it more reliable than most branded programs.


----------

